# DISASTER- 40 cherry shrimp and missing 7 neon tetras



## Jobby75 (Feb 23, 2011)

In the last 24 hours, 7 of my neons have vanished.
I have quite a lot of Cherry Shrimp. The fish have been in under a week. Water chemistry is fine. 

Could they have died and all been completely digested? In between 24 and 30 hours???????

Somebody help *H2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Look in your filter? Any other fish in the tank?


----------



## Jobby75 (Feb 23, 2011)

have 3 small assassin snails. they have lit
erally vanished.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Did the shrimp get sucked up by the filter?


----------



## Jobby75 (Feb 23, 2011)

no. they can negotiate the filter. Looked under the rock. nothing. Is it possible that they have been devoured in 30 hours?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

did u just put 30 cherry shrimp in tank that hasnt been established for atleast 3 months?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

can we have more of a back story? Tank size, filter, tank mates, what it was like before the aliens abducted your fish? thats my theory anyway.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Does the tank have a lid?


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

mk4gti said:


> did u just put 30 cherry shrimp in tank that hasnt been established for atleast 3 months?


Just curious... why 3 months?


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

shrimp wouldn't be able to eat the fish bones so look for the bones


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

RCS wouldn't be able to eat 7 neon tetras in 30 hours. Neons, however, are known for their ability to decompose so rapidly they "disappear".

How did you manage to lose all 7? Are there any other fish in the tank, not counting the invertebrates (snails and shrimp)?


----------

